# Scheduled Chat - Dennis Conatser - 4-29-2003 8pm EST



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 17, 2003)

We will have an open chat with Dennis Conatser in our chatroom on Tuesday, April 29th 8:00 pm EST.

Dennis is a 6th Degree Black Belt in American Kenpo and a long time 1st Generation Student of the late Ed Parker, creator of the art.  Dennis is also the kead of the International Kenpo Karate Organization.

Don't miss this chance to chat with one of the greats in the arts.

http://martialtalk.com/chatroom/

Dennis Conatser
April 29th
8PM EST


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 17, 2003)

Mark your calendars.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Dennis is also the kead of the International Kenpo Karate Organization.*



He's the Kead is he???  Is that higher or lower than someone who is the "Head" of an orgainization????   

hee hee  :rofl:

Regardless, I'll be there to brighten everyones day.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 17, 2003)

I'll be in class and not home 'til 9:30pm   but I'll check in then regardless.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 17, 2003)

*sniffs*  That's when we're at  the studio


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 17, 2003)

This  soundes like a great chance for many of us to ask questions and get Mr. Conasters  views on many things.  
  It's nice to see that someone in his posistion is willing to go into an open chat.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 17, 2003)

Is it me or does this scheduled chat seem to be at a bad time.  Most people who would like to partake in it will be in a class at that time.


----------



## Pakhet (Apr 17, 2003)

which is a  for missing the chat, but a big  for class


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 17, 2003)

We will be keeping the transcript and posting it in the Kenpo-General forum.

:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *We will be keeping the transcript and posting it in the Kenpo-General forum.
> 
> :asian: *



Thanks very much.
The chat is like 2am my time


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **sniffs*  That's when we're at  the studio  *



BTW, the chat will be SRO! get there early!

Tess, the pic is intimidating. I feel like I've just committed a crime, or did I?


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 18, 2003)

.. on the scheduled night.  But even if I did not have that, I would have been teaching at the scheduled time.  Darn, the later the better for me, or we need to do a Friday or Sunday night sometime.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2003)

I do expect we will have more scheduled chats.  Once we get the 'bugs out' of the system, we have some big plans in this area.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 18, 2003)

I might add that it is difficult to figure out "times and dates" when "everyone" could participate.  With a forum this popular & with world wide appeal ..... it is difficult if not impossible to be convenient to everyone.  

Alas, the reason for Kaith editing, and Archiving all such chats here so "All" can go pull up and read what was discussed.

Suggestions are welcomed..........

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *
> 
> Tess, the pic is intimidating. I feel like I've just committed a crime, or did I? *



I can't win *G*


Now Mr. C. .. Please lock your doors during your chat time..otherwise your exterminator might venture in and well..


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> Now Mr. C. .. Please lock your doors during your chat time..otherwise your exterminator might venture in and well..
> *



Noooooooooo, I want him here....... got to get all the buggs :flak: out.......lol

:apv:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Noooooooooo, I want him here....... got to get all the buggs :flak: out.......lol
> 
> :apv: *



*chuckles*    well you could let loose a few of your scorpions.. they will manage the buggs nicely methinks


----------



## cdhall (Apr 18, 2003)

My class it Tues 8-9:30 also.

But on the Star Trek chat thing they solicit questions and have an interviewer read them off to the guest.

Maybe some of these guys could submit questions in advance.

Or would that be just like posting to the QnA thread?

What is the advantage of a Chat over a thread anyway?  In a thread, Mr. C can get questions from anyone at anytime and answer them at his convenience.

Isn't this better?  Unless it is news or a demo or something?

Also, last time I was in the Chat Room my screen kept refreshing as I was typing and reading and this was very distracting.  Is this one of the bugs you are trying to work out?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> My class it Tues 8-9:30 also.
> *



Then you won't be live.... it'll be memorex.



> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> But on the Star Trek chat thing they solicit questions and have an interviewer read them off to the guest.  Maybe some of these guys could submit questions in advance.
> *



That is a possibility......



> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> Or would that be just like posting to the QnA thr
> *



Yes it would.



> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> What is the advantage of a Chat over a thread anyway?
> *



It is a "LIVE CHAT" vs a thread post, silly



> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> In a thread, Mr. C can get questions from anyone at anytime and answer them at his convenience.
> *



This is true.



> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> Isn't this better?  Unless it is news or a demo or something?
> *



There you go again with the negative waves (have to watch Kelly's Heros).  What are you trying to shoot down this idea or what.....?



> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> Also, last time I was in the Chat Room my screen kept refreshing as I was typing and reading and this was very distracting.
> *



Well, if you would update your computer and get a Pent 4 running at 2 gig with a cable line..... you'd have no problems.   Humph a bright enterprising young buck like you.... still using atari hardware.... imagine!  LOL



> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> Is this one of the bugs you are trying to work out?
> *



No, we have bigger buggs to fry.:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2003)

Because its a web-based chat, it refreshes the screen on a regular basis to 'push' the info out to you. It may not work 100% with all browsers.

Please open a thread in the support forum and let us know which browser and what version you are useing, as well as which OS you are running.  We will look into it for you then.


A live chat is just that, a live chat.  Both have their pluses and minuses.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I can't win *G*
> 
> 
> Now Mr. C. .. Please lock your doors during your chat time..otherwise your exterminator might venture in and well..   *



Nice pic with a devilish grin. Please don't send the "Hitman" after me! :anic:


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 18, 2003)

That's 4am, I'll be asleep! Can someone save the chatlog and paste it into a thread?

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *That's 4am, I'll be asleep! Can someone save the chatlog and paste it into a thread?
> 
> Ian. *





> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *We will be keeping the transcript and posting it in the Kenpo-General forum.
> 
> :asian: *


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 18, 2003)

ah, lovely, I must have missed that. I'm only reading MT as a break from writing this damn thesis, I don't have time to read every single thread I'm afraid!

Thanks,

Ian.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *That's 4am, I'll be asleep! *



Sorry to hear that.  I missed yesterdays chat 'cause I was so beat that I went to bed at 9:01pm. I believe that at 9:01:05pm I didn't hear or see or feel anything after that.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2003)

We'll have more chats, assuming the guests are willing. Your suggestions are expressly solicited! When _is_ a good time?

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 19, 2003)

I believe 6 pm eastern US time is like 11pm western Europe time. 
That would be a nice time to get most of us at the same time


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 22, 2003)

Please email me any specific questions you may have for us to consider for the chat .......... send to goldendragon7@cox.net

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 23, 2003)

6 more days...............


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 23, 2003)

I already marked it on my calendar and highlighted it to make sure I'd remember.


----------



## Seig (Apr 23, 2003)

It figures, I will be at the studio and will not be able ot attend this chat.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey.. How about a Sunday Chat.. but not next Sunday cuz that's when we are 'mirrorizing the studio' *G*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey.. How about a Sunday Chat.. but not next Sunday cuz that's when we are 'mirrorizing the studio' *G* *



Maybe you can use your sweet Tess prowess and get him to open an aol or yahoo chat room where only invited guests are allowed.:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 27, 2003)

We can do stuff like that here?  Who need Yahoo?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Maybe you can use your sweet Tess prowess and get him to open an aol or yahoo chat room where only invited guests are allowed.:asian: *



You ask, we can set it up.

I can say things lke this because I will not work on it, others will   I am just practicing my Management skills 
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 29, 2003)

Tonight is the Chat at 8pm eastern

5 pm Arizona time.

See you here..........

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 29, 2003)

Tonight is the Chat at 8pm eastern

:soapbox:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Tonight is the Chat at 8pm eastern
> 
> :soapbox: *



Wondering if Seig would notice I'm not sitting on the panel for finals at the college tonight..


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Wondering if Seig would notice I'm not sitting on the panel for finals at the college tonight.. *



Just do a big "life sized" pic or your avatar.  It may fool him.

Plus with that smile the student will be mor confident as you look like you like what their doing.

LOL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 29, 2003)

The Schedualed chat with DC will be held in the chatroom.

Please access the "Events" room there.

Thank you!

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 29, 2003)

The chat is going on now!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 29, 2003)

Feedback on the chat is welcome here.

We will be posting a transcript of the chat later tonite.

:asian:


----------



## Robbo (Apr 30, 2003)

I thought the format was too strict, for one thing I could not even say Hello to everyone on entry to the room w/o being reminded to refrain from comments and questions until Mr. C was ready for the next question. It kind of soured me to be shut down so quickly.

Maybe if the rules had been posted beforehand so I would have known what to expect.

I also thought that maybe the typing ratio for Mr. C to the rest of us was too high. I would have prefered having anybody try to answer the questions and Mr. C correcting or commenting and occasionally answering some himself. That way everybody would feel involved.

Rob

P.S. I'm sure there was a lot of good information being posted, unfortunatly I could only pop in a couple of times so I'm looking forward to the re-post of it here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Robbo _
> *I thought the format was too strict,  *



Yes, I agree. 

I wasn't sure what we were getting into during the first chat session. However there was some good info. being passed along with questions you may not of normally thought of.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 30, 2003)

I didn't get in 'til late- eagerly awaiting the transcript.

I imagine it's hard to post rules when you haven't done this before- I'm sure now Kaith & co have ideas now how to do this next time.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 30, 2003)

Note: edited out casual comments
=========

19:50:01 [Kaith] Scheduled Chat with Dennis Conatser on Tuesday, April 29th 8:00 pm EST.

20:00:37 [jfarnsworth] waves to all

20:01:45 [Kaith] Scheduled Chat with Dennis Conatser on Tuesday, April 29th 8:00 pm EST.

20:09:44 [chatadmin] Today we have the first of what we hope will be many chats with our seniors in the arts.

20:09:59 [chatadmin] I am happy to introduce mr. Dennis Conatser.

20:10:09 [chatadmin] Dennis is a 6th Degree Black Belt in American Kenpo and a long time 1st Generation Student of the late Ed Parker, creator of the art.

20:10:19 [Emperor] Greetings All........

20:10:41 [jfarnsworth] hey, hey, hey

20:11:15 [jbkenpo] hola, Mr. C..

20:11:33 [jfarnsworth] how's club set 1 doing Mr. C?

20:11:39 [kalicombat] Jason!!!!

20:11:44 [Emperor] Since this is the first time ........ lets all be patient ..... so we can gain wisdom and experience on this type of chat

20:11:57 [jfarnsworth] hi Gary

20:12:01 [arnisador] Good advice.

20:12:14 [jbkenpo] hola, gary..

20:12:21 [Emperor] all work together and take one question at a time.. if that sounds ok

20:12:25 [KenpoGirl] I'm just here to watch and learn

20:12:31 [kalicombat] hola mi amigo

20:12:32 [arnisador] Q: Can you say something about the 'overkill' perception that many people have of Kenpo? I seem to meet many Kenpoka who fall in this category of 'overkillers'.

20:14:50 [Emperor] When developing Kenpo Mr. Parker viewed many different systems out there and many were "one punch one kill"

20:15:51 [Emperor] meaning that they would teach to block then punch, chop, kick... etc. and not a lot of follow thru in the event that something went wrong or not as expected

20:16:30 [Emperor] So he re arranged the term to read...... it's not over KILL but rather Over skilled.

20:16:57 [Emperor] His intention was to teach the student options and follow ups

20:17:18 [jfarnsworth] is this where our extensions and such came from?????

20:17:33 [Emperor] It by no means implys that if have a short technque that you are No Skilled LOL

20:18:33 [Emperor] The extensions came about a couple of ways.... originally we taught the entire technique.... then he shortened them to extend the system.

20:18:47 [arnisador] Makes sense--the one punch/one kill always sounded good in theory but I wonder about it in practice. Thanks!

20:19:07 [Emperor] and also saw an opportunity to expand some footwork within them

20:20:29 [Emperor] Q ~

20:20:38 [Emperor] that will mean new Question OK

20:21:22 [Emperor] Next Q ~

20:21:23 [chatadmin] So that Mr. Conatser can give complete answers to your questions, please hold your comments and new questions until he has indicated he is ready for the next one.

20:21:50 [jfarnsworth] ok, How about Dominating Circles

20:22:09 [Emperor] what about it

20:22:36 [jfarnsworth] After coming down ontop of the with yours does your right leg create a leg buckle as well at that time

20:22:40 [chatadmin] jfarnsworth> Please clarify your question. Thank you. 

20:22:49 [Emperor] I would probably say to keep from asking extreem technical questions due to the mixed styles.... that dont know the technique

20:22:51 [jfarnsworth] the opponents right arm -- Sorry I fogot it

20:23:49 [Emperor] yes this unbalances and buckles

20:24:17 [jfarnsworth] In theory is that supposed to take the opponent down

20:24:32 [Emperor] no

20:24:40 [Emperor] not at that point

20:24:57 [jfarnsworth] a check rather to get the opponent off balance

20:25:49 [Emperor] there are several types of checks....they are always present...... but at this stage of the technique it is unbalancing

20:26:01 [jfarnsworth] ok

20:26:23 [Emperor] Q ~

20:26:32 [howardr] Mr. Conatser, could you give a definition of Kenpo (that would be good to use to describe it to non-martial artists and, if possible, non-kenpoist martial artists)? In the same vein, I'm interested in your opinion what you think fundamentally distinguishes Kenpo from all other arts? Thanks.

20:27:39 [Emperor] I describe Kenpo as a Logic Driven pragmatic System of the Martial Arts.

20:28:10 [Emperor] One that has balance within and is principle driven throughout yet flexable.

20:29:09 [howardr] I always have the problem of describing in a sentence or so what Kenpo is to non-martial artists and how it is different than "karate," which most take as synomous to martial arts. So, given your definition, would you also elaborate a bit more to a newbie on how that is different to other arts?

20:30:29 [Emperor] Kenpo has many facits to it....... using common name......... we have (if trained correctly) the Power of Shotokan, Kicks of Tae Kwon Do, Flow of the Chinese Kung Fu Systems, Redirection ability of Aikaido, Throws of Judo, Weapons... (sticks, knives and others) when wanted......

20:31:32 [Emperor] Many other arts have a central point..... (like kicking to Tae Kwon do) etc..... we have a bit of all......

20:32:09 [Emperor] which is partially why it takes longer to gain rank for some due to the options we have.

20:33:00 [Emperor] and yet we all can pull from the System to accent our personal skills and desires.

20:33:16 [Emperor] so flexible and tailorable

20:33:40 [Emperor] I hope that helps......

20:33:58 [howardr] Yes, thanks for your answer!

20:34:47 [Emperor] It is so difficult expressing feelings while typing........ audio would allow for much greater explinations in shorter space

20:34:49 [Emperor] lkol

20:35:07 [Emperor] Q~

20:36:44 [Emperor] Q~

20:36:56 [chatadmin] Reminder - So that Mr. Conatser can give complete answers to your questions, please hold your comments and new questions until he has indicated he is ready for the next one.

20:37:07 [howardr] I've got another, sort of a followup up to the last if you don't mind.

20:37:23 [Emperor] ok

20:38:01 [howardr] Your description of Kenpo is an ecclectic martial art as opposed to the more focused on one set of skills as the others, such as Tae Kwon Do with kicking....

20:38:33 [Emperor] yes.....]

20:38:40 [howardr] what do you say of critics that claim that those more focused arts will get very good at their more narrowly defined skills b/c that is all they practice, while Kenpoists will only be a little good at a lot of skills.

20:39:20 [Emperor] Well, I see their point, but disagree

20:39:41 [Emperor] As an example ....... some feel that Tae Kwon d

20:40:00 [Emperor] Do people are the best kickers since thats what they centeralize on......

20:40:57 [Emperor] However, I know of many a Kenpoist that is just as good if not better but also has many other skills which make (in my opinion) a more well rounded self defense practicioner

20:41:34 [Emperor] Hands are quicker than the eyes...... and are the most flexable weapons we have.

20:41:58 [Emperor] we need to develop a good base with these and then accent them with many other skills..........

20:42:54 [Emperor] a good explination is Black dot focus

20:43:53 [Emperor] We want to be skilled with anything that is fitting to ourselves..... yet be aware and have skills with other areas as well as our primary skill.

20:44:23 [Emperor] Q~

20:44:37 [chatadmin] I've heard it said that all of the forms are both defensive and offensive. For example, that Short 1 is also an attack form. Can you elaborate a bit on that?

20:45:03 [Emperor] sure...... it can be.

20:45:10 [Emperor] "can".......

20:45:29 [Emperor] on the surface it looks like there are "only" blocks there......

20:45:49 [Emperor] a closer look can reveal that those "can" be strikes.

20:46:00 [Emperor] the difference is intention

20:46:07 [Emperor] yet they look the same.

20:46:42 [OldWarrior] that's Shotokan theory

20:48:23 [Emperor] our definition of motion is more expanded than what the eyes see oftentimes........... as Mr Parker stated...... Often times, in motion, there is motion overlooked.

20:48:59 [Emperor] It should be "everyones" theory

20:49:14 [Emperor] some things just make sense.'

20:49:48 [Emperor] Many people today talk about cross training....

20:50:05 [chatadmin] Reminder - So that Mr. Conatser can give complete answers to your questions, please hold your comments and new questions until he has indicated he is ready for the next one.

20:50:15 [Emperor] yet we fail to see that the root of the martial arts ..... is that we are all human and involved in human movement.

20:51:07 [Emperor] at times....... there is going to be a case, or several cases, of explinations that are the same yet found in different systems.

20:51:30 [Emperor] the toughest game is man vs man.... and human movement.

20:52:22 [Emperor] the difference between many of the systems are often times not so great as we the students make them out to be........... philosophy and style or method of execution are the differences.

20:52:53 [Emperor] we are all brothers in that respect and closely realted yet have different view points at times

20:52:59 [Emperor] Ok.....

20:53:20 [chatadmin] Thank you.

20:53:45 [Emperor] Q~

20:54:00 [doctorkenpo] At what point do you think the title Professor of the Arts should be given beintg as some are on the 16 and others with the 24?

20:54:06 [OldWarrior] Any suggestions for how us older guys 50+ can avoid sprains and strains. (I'm sitting with ice on my knee at this instant)

20:54:24 [Emperor] LOL,

20:54:41 [chatadmin] ok.... Doctorkenpos question first. OldWarriors second. 

20:54:43 [Emperor] well, until I find that fountain of youth....

20:54:58 [Emperor] we must rely on common sense......

20:55:50 [Emperor] don't over extend and push the limit toooooooo far.... good judgement is necessary althought the heart sometimes thinks only of youth....'

20:56:06 [Emperor] no one wants to surrender to old age.....!!

20:56:48 [OldWarrior] its hard when the kids want a piece of you

20:57:02 [Emperor] but if we are to be able to participate a bit... we must exercise good judgement and consistancy so as to not beat up on our bodies like we all do when we are young..... but learn to late......lol

20:57:24 [Emperor] Yes, it is........ the mind is ready but the body is lagging behind .........lol

20:57:48 [Emperor] Im sorry clyde....

20:59:23 [Emperor] 6th Black is the level it should be.....

20:59:54 [Emperor] Maybe the question really is ....... how much skill or knowledge should they know.......

20:59:55 [doctorkenpo] but wouldn't the limitations of learning the material for 5th not allow for seasoning in the rank from 3rd to 6th?

21:01:15 [Emperor] personally coming up under and thru 4 ranges.... Tracys, then the 32 then 24 and now the 16... no I think the seasoning is strictly dependent on the method of teaching you learn under.

21:01:37 [Emperor] and who is teaching what to what degree...... there is so much variation out there today........

21:01:53 [Emperor] (and always has been for that matter)

21:03:17 [Emperor] just to coin an old saying.... just because the belt shows does not mean that you know....... but the reverse is also true......... Just because the belt doesn't show... doesn't mean that you DONT know.

21:03:33 [doctorkenpo] is in not the purpose of that title to season and engrain the material you learned from white to 3rd, at least in the 24 and 32?

21:03:48 [Emperor] If there were a rigid standard then it may be different.

21:04:19 [Emperor] nope

21:05:01 [Emperor] the purpose is always to build upon what you have learned and the sum total of your experiences are what you are not what you wear.

21:05:59 [jfarnsworth] how do you feel about teaching the material through 5th degree. Do you feel it takes anything away from the art of kenpo?

21:06:17 [Emperor] there is no strict definition for various rank belts.... other than what someone may want to implicate within a specific organizaton

21:07:01 [chatadmin] Reminder - So that Mr. Conatser can give complete answers to your questions, please hold your comments and new questions until he has indicated he is ready for the next one.

21:08:09 [Emperor] Q~

21:09:00 [doctorkenpo] I believe Jfarnsworth asked a question

21:09:17 [chatadmin] earlier question - [jfarnsworth] how do you feel about teaching the material through 5th degree. Do you feel it takes anything away from the art of kenpo?

21:09:27 [Emperor] I thought I answered it....

21:09:45 [Emperor] 21:06:54 [Emperor]>[jfarnsworth] > not at all. Again it is methodology

21:09:47 [jfarnsworth] it was fine

21:10:11 [Emperor] I don't know what it would take away.....?

21:10:28 [chatadmin] ok. That was a Private message. The rest of us didn't see that.

21:10:39 [Emperor] Much of the base to the system is already layed out

21:10:51 [jfarnsworth] true, but stretched out

21:11:25 [Emperor] The upper level training is highlighting much of what may have been missed

21:12:43 [chatadmin] Reminder - So that Mr. Conatser can give complete answers to your questions, please hold your comments and new questions until he has indicated he is ready for the next one.

21:14:20 [Emperor] did that answer you question.... JF

21:14:30 [jfarnsworth] yes

21:14:51 [Emperor] Q~

21:15:58 [OldWarrior] What's your best advice for big guy to deal with a fast handed aggressor

21:16:49 [Emperor] you talking sparring..?

21:17:18 [Emperor] Distance is your best friend

21:17:19 [OldWarrior] the street

21:17:57 [Emperor] either close in and jam and tie up while responding with your own offense..... or get away or keep him away wth kicks

21:18:20 [chatadmin] Reminder - So that Mr. Conatser can give complete answers to your questions, please hold your comments and new questions until he has indicated he is ready for the next one.

21:19:35 [Emperor] osoto gari

21:20:40 [Emperor] off angle, control counter

21:21:44 [OldWarrior] I always had trouble with fast handed guys, found that low leg kicks worked the best because their focus was on their speedy hands

21:22:00 [Emperor] hard to give cut and dry answers .... so many variables.....

21:22:19 [Emperor] domination and takedowns are also spirit busters.

21:22:36 [Emperor] and tend to slow down the fast hands as well

21:23:26 [OldWarrior] but they require skills that every discipline does not take a lot of time to teach

21:24:10 [Emperor] That is very true..... so once you realize what you need..... pursue and find.

21:24:32 [OldWarrior] not enough years in a lifetime

21:24:38 [Emperor] which is what Kenpo's 8 considerations are about.......

21:24:43 [Emperor] Acceptence

21:24:51 [Emperor] Environment

21:24:55 [Emperor] Range

21:24:58 [Emperor] Position

21:25:13 [Emperor] Manuevers

21:25:19 [Emperor] Targets

21:25:30 [Emperor] Natural Weapons

21:25:35 [Emperor] Natural Defenses

21:26:20 [Emperor] [OldWarrior] not enough years in a lifetime> that IS a problem......

21:26:59 [OldWarrior] to which there is no solution

21:26:59 [Emperor] somehow we must use what time we have better... which is why we try to improve the Art for the future

21:27:20 [Emperor] and in particular our students.......

21:27:40 [Emperor] Give them a better picture and a shorter path (if possible)

21:28:00 [Emperor] which means become better teachers.

21:28:12 [OldWarrior] Very true, and we must be mindful of changing society

21:28:24 [Emperor] (Black Belt) no matter what titles we wear

21:28:34 [Emperor] Agreed!!

21:28:43 [OldWarrior] the threats are much different today than they were in 1967

21:28:49 [Emperor] Q~

21:28:53 [howardr] Self-defense question: what do you think is the most important sort of training for dealing with realistic life threatening situations - not wrestlers or dancing around boxing hooliganism - but the sort of situation that really puts life and limb on the line - a surprise mugging, rape, etc.?

21:30:25 [Emperor] Basics ~ without a doubt. If you understand and become skilled with your basics..... you will find answers to any attack.

21:32:09 [chatadmin] Reminder - So that Mr. Conatser can give complete answers to your questions, please hold your comments and new questions until he has indicated he is ready for the next one.

21:32:43 [Emperor] the curriculum iw just a series of drills to teach or examine ideas to help with self defense

21:33:44 [Emperor] howard ....... did that answer your question?

21:33:53 [howardr] Yes, thanks.

21:34:20 [howardr] Well, one followup if you don't mind: then how do you feel SD techniques fit into such prep?

21:34:34 [howardr] Understanding that they are composed of basics...

21:34:58 [Emperor] 8:43 [OldWarrior] the threats are much different today than they were in 1967 ---- Yes, today the attacks are much more crafty and dangerous (guns)

21:35:09 [howardr] I.e., is there something else you get out of sd techniques above and beyond the basics that gives you the extra skill sets necessary to handle those type of situations?

21:35:54 [howardr] And, I mean above and beyond the basics as in, "in addition to already solid basics."

21:35:55 [Emperor] sure.... but you as an individual usually get what you need at the time. than later realize much Much more that was there for you.

21:36:15 [Emperor] there is much there to learn ...... several layers of material

21:37:04 [howardr] Well, in essence then what are the sd techs giving you that just good basics by themselves don't? Why are the sd techs so important?

21:37:28 [howardr] I mean in essence and as specifically as possible if you could.

21:37:28 [OldWarrior] that's exactly what I meant, and we need to teach more discipline and mental toughness o accept that we can't conquer every threat

21:43:03 [OldWarrior] don't look at me, I raised 3 kids to adulthood and nobody paid much attention to those lessons

21:44:01 [Emperor] lol

21:44:10 [Emperor] All we can do is try...

21:44:21 [Emperor] remember ..... You can lead a horse to water.....

21:44:32 [Emperor] but you can't smear cake on his lips!!!!

21:44:53 [OldWarrior] the kids can't tell the difference between strong/disciplined and mean

21:45:27 [OldWarrior] and they are not willing to devote years to learn something worthwhile

21:45:36 [Emperor] you watch...... when they grow up they'll say..... Ya know... My dad used to say... ..........

21:46:34 [Emperor] [OldWarrior] and they are not willing to devote years to learn something worthwhile ---- [Now you know why Tigers eat their young LOL]

21:47:15 [OldWarrior] they just think I'm nuts

21:47:16 [Emperor] any more Q~

21:47:48 [OldWarrior] thank you

21:47:53 [Emperor] have patience my son.... hee hee.... they'll thank you someday

21:48:34 [Emperor] how bout KenpoGirl.... no Q's?

21:48:40 [OldWarrior] I'm 54 and waiting - I doubt it

21:48:40 [arnisador] Q: Which weapons did Mr. Parker consider truly Kenpo weapons?

21:48:49 [KenpoGirl] 

21:49:05 [Emperor] the knife

21:49:46 [Emperor] was a special weapon...... but he was the master of using anything that he put in his hands..... he threw a mean ashtray!!! 

21:50:26 [arnisador] He liked the knife as a knife or for attributesit developed for empty-hands?

21:50:30 [Emperor] he always so logical..... he would talk about shoes.... pencils, ties, belts...... everyday things.. that could be used to help you save your life.....

21:52:39 [Emperor] many options.... to use... and many ways to use with fast hands. so it was his creative fantasy I think.

21:52:53 [Emperor] but he could make hamburger out of anyone quick.

21:53:12 [Emperor] Indeed

21:53:57 [arnisador] Which weapons do you personally emphasize?

21:54:07 [Emperor] how bout you TAd?

21:54:24 [arnisador] Sorry, I'm out-of-order!

21:54:44 [Emperor] no thats ok..... ask on....

21:56:44 [arnisador] Emperor> What weapons do you like for yourself?

21:58:14 [Emperor] I enjoy knives of all sorts.... but I also really enjoy many of the Kung Fu Weapons..... such as the sword, spear, Quando, Tiger fork crescent spear, axes, ..... I mean there are a bunch.. . I like the flashy look to them. not to mention usefulness to modern day tools..

21:58:36 [arnisador] Eclectic choices!

21:59:13 [Emperor] I think the well rounded Kenpo student should enjoy a wide variety of weapons inclucing hand guns and rifles... gernades etc.

21:59:17 [Emperor] lol

21:59:28 [Emperor] I love to throw stars and knives.... \

22:00:42 [Emperor] I love to throw stars and knives.... I used to throw at students........until....

22:00:51 [Emperor] no just kidding..... lol

22:01:33 [Emperor] lol

22:01:43 [Emperor] been busy....

22:02:03 [Emperor] setting up road trips to Austin, Canada, and Australia

22:02:13 [arnisador] Seminars?

22:02:21 [Emperor] yes

22:02:35 [chatadmin] I have to run. Everyone thank you for comming. Please, you are all welcome to use this events room for as long as DC is willing to keep going. Thank you again.

22:02:57 [chatadmin] Reminder - So that Mr. Conatser can give complete answers to your questions, please hold your comments and new questions until he has indicated he is ready for the next one.

22:03:46 [Emperor] Thank you for having me. Please Email Kaith with suggestions on who else you would like to have on as well as any and all suggestions to make this better and more enjoyable for you!!

22:04:38 [Emperor] If anyone would like to contact me personally.... goldendragon7@cox.net

22:04:46 [Emperor] feel free to do so.......

22:04:52 [chatadmin] Transcript will be up later. 

22:04:57 [chatadmin] Good night all.

22:04:58 [Emperor] or PM me thru MT

22:05:23 [Emperor] Take care and thank you all!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 30, 2003)

As this was our first moderated chat, we also went in not knowing what to expect.

having observed the general chat room, things can get a bit chaotic in there, with multiple comments going on at once.

I took the approach that I've seen work well for other special guest Q&a sessions on other boards.    This requires a higher level of moderation.

Regarding the warnings that occured regularly, if you look at the time stamps, you will see they were sent out at about 15-30 minute intervals at the quarter hour marks.  I PM-d any specific nudges.

Our intent was to allow people the chance to ask their questions, and get a clear answer, without wading through 5 conversations to do so.  It was also our intent to ensure that our guest saw each question, and was able to focus on that, rather than trying to keep track of multiple convertations or lines of thought.

The format for the events room will vary depending on who and what is going on.  General conversations should be handled in the general room.  A Q&A type chat will most likely be run in similar fashion.  Other formats will have different guidelines.

I think that despite the concerns for the heavy moderation, we need to work on a few areas:
- Getting the word out : We had more "Whats going on in here" msgs than I would have liked.
- Having a system in place ahead of time: We put it together last night as we went.
- Making sure everyone knows what that system is: see above.

Think of it this way: You wouldn't walk into a seminar and ask "whats up?" or "what y'all doin?" would ya? 

We're evolving things as we go, and will tweak accordingly.


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2003)

Please keep the feedback coming. As Mr. Hubbard indicates, we were making some things up as we went along--we are new to this! Thanks to all, including Mr. Conatser, for their patience and understanding!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 6, 2003)

I enjoyed the chat, I didn't particpate much as most of the questions were asking for Mr. C's opinion on things.  Not a lot of really technical questios, and if they were they were way over my head.

Perhapse a subject should be choosen,  ie family groupings or forms and sets questions.  So that people know before hand what is to be discussed and have question ready.

Maybe do something specific for the beginners/intermediate/advance students.  So no one gets borred or confussed about what's being talked about.

Anywise just my 2 cents.

Dot :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Perhapse a subject should be choosen,  ie family groupings or forms and sets questions.  So that people know before hand what is to be discussed and have question ready.
> 
> Maybe do something specific for the beginners/intermediate/advance students.  *



Very good ideas Dot.:asian:


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 10, 2003)

will there be another scheduled chat with people like Dennis Conatser or DOC in the future ?

if so, let us all know so that we can participate


----------

